# Hose keeps falling off my pressure washer



## Sad Nation (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi, my hose keeps coming off the pressure washer as I can't tighten the connector enough. I have tried using pliers and plumbers tape to get a better fit but whenever the angle changes, the hose just takes the connector off with it.

Just today it came off 4 times whilst I was snow foaming and its extremely annoying!

So can I buy a new connector or do I need a new pressure washer?


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Sad Nation said:


> Hi, my hose keeps coming off the pressure washer as I can't tighten the connector enough. I have tried using pliers and plumbers tape to get a better fit but whenever the angle changes, the hose just takes the connector off with it.
> 
> Just today it came off 4 times whilst I was snow foaming and its extremely annoying!
> 
> So can I buy a new connector or do I need a new pressure washer?


What style of connectors are you currently using and on which PW.


----------



## Sad Nation (Jan 5, 2009)

It's a screw on hozelock type connector and it just won't screw on tight enough. The PW is a Hilka manufactured RAC-HP029 1650 watt which I bought extremely cheaply from Woolworths for £20 so I can't take it back even if I wanted too.

I am just doing some piccies so everyone can see what type it is exactly.

PS thanks for the very fast reply!


----------



## Malcy (Oct 14, 2008)

So it's the Hozeloc fitting that goes on the pipe from the tap to the washer? If this keeps coming off you can either cut the end of the hose and try again or it's the fitting that's lost it's bite and you'll need a new one.


----------



## Sad Nation (Jan 5, 2009)

It's fitting on the actual PW end which as it gets moved around just breaks free and I have to turn the water off, refit and then turn the water back on again!


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Is it the screw threaded part or push on part?


----------



## Sad Nation (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Sad Nation (Jan 5, 2009)

It's the screw fitting that just comes straight off with the hose.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

The thread has probably jumped.
Buy a new connector, it should come with a fairly thick washer. 
Do it up hand tight and then just a very small pinch more with grips etc.
Go for a Hozelock one they tend to be a bit better quality than those black ones


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

You can certainly get replacement connectors like that from Hozelock they're usually yellow, so don't know if that's a genuine Hozelock or if they do other colours. I've always found proper Hozelock connectors to work perfectly, it's the 'Hozelock style' ones that give grief. If the threads on that piece are damaged then there's your problem, but if it's the threads on the pressure washer itself that that piece screws onto then you'd have to replace that part, need to know if it's one or the other, or both really that is causing the problem.


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

i had the exactly the same problem with mine & swapped it with the hozelock connectors, never had a problem since. you can pick them up from your local diy store


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

if the fitting is a slightly different size, the size on my machine 1/8 and cant seam to buy that size. so just did one of those universal fitting ones. sorted the problem out.


----------



## Sad Nation (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks guys. I just had a look at my tap and that had a yellow hozelock fitting so I have swapped them around. As the tap doesn't move it should stay on now!

Too late/dark to test and it has just started raining but I'll have another go at it next week!

Impressed with the speedy responses! Many thanks to all!


----------

